#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Are you ready to watch a Sri Lanka's first 3D Animation movie?

## Arthi

The first ever three dimensional animation movie in Sri Lanka, using motion capture technology, is planned to be released under the title of "Gajaman". Gajaman as known by many in the seventies decade, is a famous and influential cartoon character brought to life by Camillus Perera. The animated movie is directed by Chanaka Perera, who is a professional 3D animator. I This will be a big treat for Sri Lankan Animation movie lovers. am eagerly waiting for this movie.
Here i attached movie Trailer clip just enjoy it!

----------


## Shamee

> The first ever three dimensional animation movie in Sri Lanka, using motion capture technology, is planned to be released under the title of "Gajaman". Gajaman as known by many in the seventies decade, is a famous and influential cartoon character brought to life by Camillus Perera. The animated movie is directed by Chanaka Perera, who is a professional 3D animator. I This will be a big treat for Sri Lankan Animation movie lovers. am eagerly waiting for this movie.
> Here i attached movie Trailer clip just enjoy it!


I also watched this in Google I/O 2018. I loved it. But I really felt sad as it was only in Sinhala , Icouldn't understand some sentences and wonder it will be translated to Tamil in future.

----------


## Arthi

> I also watched this in Google I/O 2018. I loved it. But I really felt sad as it was only in Sinhala , Icouldn't understand some sentences and wonder it will be translated to Tamil in future.


Yeah if this release on tamil or English Full country will celebrate it .

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, I am eager to watch this film. I saw this film's trailer in Google I/O extended Mobitel, Sri Lanka. This film is in Sinhala language. So atleast, I want the subtitles in English for this film.

----------


## Ritika

Wow... this is so cool. I would be more happy if i understand the language. Hope, it releases in all three languages.

----------


## Karikaalan

If it is released with subtitles , it can be released around the island

----------


## Medusa

Yes, eagerly waiting for this film, the trailer is very fun and quality.Waiting for a tamil one also.

----------


## Shana

> The first ever three dimensional animation movie in Sri Lanka, using motion capture technology, is planned to be released under the title of "Gajaman". Gajaman as known by many in the seventies decade, is a famous and influential cartoon character brought to life by Camillus Perera. The animated movie is directed by Chanaka Perera, who is a professional 3D animator. I This will be a big treat for Sri Lankan Animation movie lovers. am eagerly waiting for this movie.
> Here i attached movie Trailer clip just enjoy it!


Wow..the graphics look good! Couldn't understand the story though.

----------


## Assassin

> The first ever three dimensional animation movie in Sri Lanka, using motion capture technology, is planned to be released under the title of "Gajaman". Gajaman as known by many in the seventies decade, is a famous and influential cartoon character brought to life by Camillus Perera. The animated movie is directed by Chanaka Perera, who is a professional 3D animator. I This will be a big treat for Sri Lankan Animation movie lovers. am eagerly waiting for this movie.
> Here i attached movie Trailer clip just enjoy it!


Really impressive graphics, apart from this release there will a great future for SriLankan Graphics designers I hope.  :Cool:

----------

